# Umwandler 0-10V oder 4-20 in 0-24V



## MRT (21 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Umwandler der mir aus einen Normsignal (4-20mA oder 0-10V, u.s.w.) in 0-24V umwandelt.

Gibts sowas überhaupt?


----------



## marlob (21 Januar 2008)

gucke mal in das angehängte pdf-file


----------



## edison (21 Januar 2008)

Aus dem Chat-
da ist ein Antrieb gefragt.

Sowas gibts z.B. hier:
http://www.eph-elektronik.de/


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2008)

aus dem chat -

ich schlug vor, nicht die drehzahl der pumpe zu beeinflußen sondern die dosierung über ein regel-/stellventilvorzunehmen um auch bei minimalen förderleistungen (bei 0,1V dürfte die pumpe wohl kaum dosieren) eine dosierung erfolgen zu lassen


----------

